# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Последняя хакерская атака и ее последствия

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, форумчане, пользователи!
Я очень надеюсь. что такая атака, которой подвергся наш форум в этот раз БОЛЬШЕ НЕ ПОВТОРИТСЯ!
*ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо нашему тех. админу Николаю, благодаря которому мы все опять вместе.* 
Последствия и выводы:
1. В первую очередь хакеры пробиваются через пароли. Минздрав интернт предупреждает- менять пароли не реже 1 раза в 3 месяца и ни в коем случае не имена детей, года рождений и т.д. Вот хороший сайт генератора http://genpas.narod.ru/ Если у вас свой сайт или блог, если есть онлайн кошелек, регистрация на форумах. и в первую очередь права модераторов или админов- не ленитесь, обновляйте, генерируйте пароли, чтобы не случались такие непредвиденные ситуации.
2. В связи с пунктом 1, вытекает пункт 2. А именно- сняты все модераторские права у организаторов встреч в фестивальных разделах и у авторов мастерских. Вы понимаете, что это не моя прихоть, это НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬ. Если вам понадобится что-то поменять в вашей мастерской или в теме фестиваля- встречи, напишите мне, я дам временный доступ для чистки тем. 
3. И опять пропали все данные, которые были размещены после 12.12. Увы, тем, кто открывал темы придется их открыть еще раз и тем, кто выставлял важную информацию, также. 
4. В отместку проискам хакеров, концу света- я сделала мотивационный ролик. Кликаем, комментируем, набираем семерки 7777777 и радуемся жизни! КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=XCVC8rtx29g

*P.S. огромная благодарность всем, кто отписался позавчера в аналогичной теме.  ВСЕ ваши сообщения, они поддерживали и  помогали. Спасибо большое!!!!*

----------


## Вожатенок

Маришка!! Слава Богу, что вы смогли вытащить все-таки форум! Николай еще раз умничка. Хотя нет! Он 1000 раз умничка!! Честно, я скучала!

----------


## gvs

:Smile3:  Снова СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ и Марине, и Николаю за очередное возрождение нашего форума  :Smile3:  Чтобы мы без вас делали  :flower:

----------


## Иринкааа62

Ребята, спасибо вам за то , что мы  снова вместе!
Без форума уже   не живется! Отработал, и снова к нему любимому! 
Ирина

----------


## Маинька

*Огромное спасибо и низкий поклон Марина и Николай за наш замечательный форум!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Domis

Огромное спасибо за Вашу помощь! Чтобы мы делали без вас! Низкий вам поклон и благодарности!Удачи!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Когда форум работает, он очень нужен, но НАСКОЛЬКО он необходим, узнаешь только тогда, когда он не работает!!!
Спасибо, Марина, Николай!!! Надеемся на лучшее, что такое не повторится!

----------


## Елена-Забава

С радостью прочла о спасении форума!Я уверенна,что ни один форумчанин уже не может себе представить дальнейшую жизнь без этой каменной стены,за которой можно спрятаться,без нашей стены плача,где можно пожаловаться,без крепкого плеча друга,без семьи единомышленников,общих радостей и праздников...
Слишком много говорится о конце света,вот и идут негативные вибрации со всех сторон.Но мы не поддадимся!А ведь надо так мало.Просто каждый должен нести свет и радость,улыбку и понимание.Просто будем верить в Силу,Дружбу и Единство.
Мы в вас верим,наши модераторы,техники ивсе кто помогает нам быть вместе.
И благодарим.
 P.S.Притча о Вере.
Давно не было дождя и вся деревня решила собраться на площади и помолиться о дожде.Все собрались в назначенный час,но только один маленький мальчик пришел с зонтиком.

----------


## Grosmat

Мариночка, Николай, благодаря вам , вся наша дружная интернациональная семья вновь вместе!!!!! Спасибо вам огромное!!!!

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Марина,  Николай спасибо за наш общий ДОМ, за нашу виртуальную семью!!!!*

----------


## ольга коробова

Спасибо, что спасли наш форум, наше общение, нашу дружбу!!!! Не представляю жизни без форума!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Я&нина

ура, ура, ураааааааааааааааааааа :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Марина Миг

Ура! Все вернулось на круги своя! Я очень скучала! 
Марина, Николай, спасибо огромное!!!
Как же мне не хватало любимого форума!

----------


## Саби

Мариночка и Николай! Спасибо вам! ЖИВЕМ! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Дай БОГ вам здоровья! Конец света был бы, если бы не включился форум....Но теперь все О, кей!

----------


## margomargogo

Спасибо, что спасли форум!.Я вчера всех на ноги поставила.Попробуйте, войдите! Что случилось? Ведь настолько привыкаешь, что есть близкие, которые всегда помогут.Ура!!!!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Дорогие мои! Вернулась жизнь! Как здорово! Ура! Ура! Ура! Ин-ку стал частью жизни многих из нас и за эти дни молчания было ощущение огромной потери! Марине и Николаю низкий поклон за спасение нашего форума! Только что-то ролик не могу посмотреть, а очень хочется! Мариночка! Скажите в чем проблема?!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Еще раз - огромнейшая благодарность Марине и Николаю!!! Если б рухнули Одноклассники - это было бы не так страшно! А вот Ин-ку  - это ж второй ДОМ! А дом потерять, пусть даже виртуальный - просто беда!

Низкий вам поклон, Марина и Николай!

Ура!!!

----------


## Татьяна Веселая

Спасибо огромнейшее!!!

----------


## Anisoara

И вновь  Марине и Николаю  [IMG]http://s20.******info/ea21bcafb70a9cdf1cf25b43ff9faf0a.gif[/IMG] за то, что мы снова вместе, мы рядом!!!!

----------


## Татусяня

Как хорошо, что все закончилось!! Это не просто форум, это вторая семья, жизнь, без которой ОХ как тяжко!!! Мы опять вместе!!! СПАСИБО, всем кто вернул ФОРУМ!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

МАРИНА!!!НИКОЛАЙ!!! *С П А С И Б О* и низкий *ПОКЛОН* за вашу оперативность и работу!!!*УДАЧИ*!!!

----------


## sokolixa

Ох и досталось форуму за последние дни!...
Пусть это больше не повторится!!!
Марина, Николай - СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## solnet

Добрый вечер, уютный дом! Марина и Николай! Спасибо огромное за общение, без которого просто уже невозможно! Ведь мы одна семья!!!!

----------


## ирена74

Огромная благодарность за титанический труд по восстановлению форума! Здоровья вам, счастья!

----------


## Шевячок

Ура!Ура!Ура!всех люблю, всех целую! Еще один день без форума был скучен и пуст!Стала задумываться о вероятности конца света...

----------


## Лорик

У всех жителей ин-ку теперь иммунитет к концу света! Двумя прививками...

----------


## Суперстар

И снова, здравствуйте! Мы будем вместе, я знаю.

----------


## Наташкин

Дай, Бог здоровья Вам,  Марина и Николай, какое счастье быть рядом с друзьями, только вы поможете в трудную минуты творческого затмения... :011:  С Наступающим!!!

----------


## Жихарка

Огромное спасибо,  Марине и Николаю! Я новичок, и захожу сюда не так часто, работы полно, но согласна со всеми, форум - это - надежда и опора, и  поддержка и подпитка! ещё раз Огромное СПАСИБО!

----------


## pedagogovna

СПАСИБО что вы с нами!!!

----------


## lipa29

_Марина и Николай! Огромное вам спасибо за спасение форума! С наступающим вас Новым годом! Будем надеяться, что все недоразумения закончатся в старом!_

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Ура, у нас все в порядке! Мы снова вместе! Спасибо Марине и Николаю, вы молодцы!

----------


## Северяночка

Мариночка, Николай! Низкий поклон и огромная благодарность от всей души!!! Спасибо , что сохранили  это ЧУДО для всех!!!

----------


## ludmila_zub

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moros

Мариночка и Николай!!! Спасибо огромнейшее вам за все, что вы для нас делаете!!! С наступающим вас новым годом, здоровья и счастья вам и вашим близким!!!

----------


## Цветик

Мариночка и Николай, до бесконечности спасибо и низкий вам поклон!

[img]http://s12.******info/f9e7e0291aac568ebb426ac93ca0c916.gif[/img]

----------


## Снорк

УРРА!!! Дейтсвительно,такое ощущение, что не виделись вечность!!!Благодарю Новогодних волшебников, которые исполнили наше взаимное желание!

----------


## Ритуля 666

Огромное спасибо, что позволяете жить и дышать полной грудью, а то в середине после каждого не удавшегося входа такой страх поселился.! Огромная Вам благодарность!! Спасибо![IMG]http://s6.******info/6dd64afd73a55f92773f136f96ede4c5.gif[/IMG][

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Со словами неописуемого восторга и благодарности присоединяюсь к Форумчанам! Марина,Николай пусть все ваши мечты станут явью!
Веселится и ликует,весь народ!(пою)*

----------


## Уралочка

Какое СЧАСТЬЕ, что мы снова все вместе!!!!!! Я думала с ума сойду за эти дни без форума!
Мариночка и Николай, спасибо Вам огроменное!!!!!!! Дайте расцалую ВАС :Vishenka 04:  :Sea Demon 01:  :Party2:

----------


## Еленочка

*Спасибо Вам Мариночка и Николай!!! это здорово, что мы опять вместе.*

----------


## АнютикА

Спасибо Вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zzolotkoo

Спасибо большое!  этот сайт  самый лучший для меня. остаться без него не сравнимо с концом света!!!!! еще раз спасибо!!!!

----------


## Марья

за эти дни, я думаю, каждый из нас в который раз убедился - ЧЕМ стал для нас форум... Как будто забрали что-то очень дорогое...РОДНОЕ!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

ПРОСТЕСНЯЛАСЬ ПРОШЛЫЙ РАЗ ПИСАТЬ ЗДЕСЬ ..много раз сказала вам дорогие наши волшебники прошлый раЗ ВО ФЛУДИЛКЕ    а в этот раз только и говорила ..ну дед мороз..ну сделай чудо....мне не надо чего то сверхестественнного..я только хочу быть с друзьями рядом и горести и радости делить пополам с ними...
спасибо вам дорогие трудоголики  Мариночка  и Николай ..НЕСЛАДКО ВАС ЭТИ ХАКЕРЫ ЗАГРУЗИЛИ ПЕРЕД НОВЫМ ГОДОМ  ..
НО Я ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ..И ВОСПОЛНЕНИЯ СИЛ И НЕРВОВ...
ФУ  ПУТАННО ТАК КАК НА РАДОСТЯХ СКАКНУЛО ДАВЛЕНИЕ
ЕЩЁ РАЗ ВЕЛИКОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Марджина

С П А С И Б О !!!!! Спасибо вам дорогие Мариночка и Николай за то что восстановили нам наш виртуальный дом и вернули нашу семью. У меня лично были ломки, я каждые полчаса набирала в яндексе наш форум и очень расстраивалась когда мне писали строку *САЙТ ВРЕМЕННО НЕДОСТУПЕН*. Моей радости нет предела, СПАСИБО вам еще раз огромное  :Ok: Я всех люблюююю  :Tender:

----------


## Валя Файт

ЭТИ ДНИ ЖИЛа КАК БЕЗ ВОЗДУХА!!! Огромное спасибо Марине и Николаю - спасателям и спасителям - УРА!!!

----------


## Катюньчик

Николай и Марина, вы победители!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!

А нам без форума уже нельзя.

----------


## Раюшка

Мариночка и Николай, вы - волшебники!!!
Всех форумозависимых, страдающих от ломки, спасли!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-))))))))))
Спасибище!!!!!!!! :-)
Я вот в последнее время захожу редко, а, когда попыталась зайти, и не получилось, у меня аж ноги подкосились...... КАК? Почему? Как же я была неправа, что не заходила.....
Надо ценить хорошее, пока оно рядом.... :-)

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

МАРИНА И НИКОЛАЙ :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## avelesik

Огромное спасибо за возвращение к нам!!! Только объясните мне, пожалуйста,  ну кому это нужно - лишать людей общения, уничтожать то, что накоплено годами?  Неужели от этого кто-то получает моральное удовлетворение?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Уррррааа!  forum.in-ku.com - жил, forum.in-ku.com - жив, forum.in-ku.com  - будет жить!!!!*

Спасибо за спасение форума!!! (конечно же переживали все эти дни, отгоняя от себя страшные мысли, а вдруг не... ) Но... Врагу не сдаётся наш гордый "Варяг"!!!

Люди, а вы в детстве любили игру "Найди 5 отличий"? Кто заметил изменения на форуме? Я - да!

1. Новая подпись в спасибках (Did you find this post helpful?, 1 members found this post helpful. Did you find this post helpful?)

2. Появилась новая функция "Пользователи, которые читали эту тему: 298" 

3. А сколько новенького в собственном профиле!!!  (вкладка Моя активность)

Надо ещё "погулять" по форуму, может ещё что новенького обнаружу!

----------


## кукуська

огромное человеческое СПАСИБО!!!!!!!! Марина и Николай- низкий поклон Вам!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Muzira

СПАСИБО ВАМ , МАРИНА И НИКОЛАЙ, ЧТО МЫ ВСЕ ОПЯТЬ ВМЕСТЕ! БЫЛО ТАКОЕ ЧУВСТВО, ЧТО МЫ РАСКОЛОЛИСЬ НА ТЫСЯЧИ МЕЛКИХ ЧАСТИЦ! Очень беспокоилась, неужели никто не соберет их? НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН!

----------


## Alenanz

Ура! Инку опять с нами! Спасибо Марина и Николай!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## sv-nn5

> Когда форум работает, он очень нужен, но НАСКОЛЬКО он необходим, узнаешь только тогда, когда он не работает!!!
> Спасибо, Марина, Николай!!! Надеемся на лучшее, что такое не повторится!


вот это абсолютная правда!!!еще раз спасибо Марине и Николаю!!!

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

Как плохо было без нашего любимого форума, сколько талантливых людей он объединяет здесь, приносит много радости, новых идей, повышает профессиональный уровень, здесь обретают новых друзей, поддерживают  друг друга в беде и в радости,спасибо Вам огромное!  [IMG]http://*********org/2431505m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Левадана

*Мариночка и Николай, спасибо вам огромное за возвращение любимого форума! И с наступающим! Пусть в Новом году наш общий дом ИНКУ живет и процветает на зло врагам и на радость друзьям!*

[IMG]http://s17.******info/33877cb017bcabe2938465c511aa389e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## mar-shall

ОЙ! Уряяя!!!!!!!Заработало!!!! Спасибо Марина, Николай вообще респектище, потому как немного сталкиваюсь с сайтами, их изготовлением и поддержкой и представляю немного как это трудно, поддерживать. А эти несколько дней без любимого форума прямо-таки вечностью показались...

----------


## IRENA100

Мариночка!!!! Наша великая труженица, спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ от сотен тысяч форумчан за САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ САЙТ!!!! За то, что мы имеем друзей  в разных уголках нашей бесконечной страны и за рубежом!!!! За то, что у нас теперь есть МНОГО  ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКОВ, общение с которыми - это уже часть нашей жизни.  Спасибо Вам и Николаю за то что мы СНОВА ВМЕСТЕ В НАШЕМ УЮТНОМ ДОМИКЕ!!!!! [IMG]http://s12.******info/01c31b6f91b905bc001ca8d2ed13d6ff.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Еленка1976

Марина, Николай! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Огромное спасибо Мариночке и всем, кто работал над восстановлением форума!!!!
Мы снова вместе!!!*

----------


## Tatiana_S

Фуф... И фонари ярче засветили, и снег сильнее заискрился, и дышать свободнее стало!
Уррра!!! Спасибо всем рукотворникам!!! Марина!!! Николай!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Всем доброго дня, вечера, утра!!! Мы снова вместе! Ура!!! Большущее спасибо всем, кто помог восстановить форум!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 32:

----------


## digi-digi

КОГДА СЕГОДНЯ УТРОМ СНОВА ПРОВЕРИЛА ОТКРОЕТСЯ ЛИ ФОРУМ........И ОН НЕ ОТКРЫЛСЯ.........даже как то страшно стало!!!!!!!!!!
но я знала! где то есть люди! которые ТОЧНО!  что-то делают, чтобы все было хорошо! и мы снова были вместе!
СПАСИБИЩЕ ОГРОМНОЕ! ЗА СОЗДАНИЕ! ЗАБОТУ! И ОХРАНУ! ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО ДОМА ТВОРЧЕСТВА!

----------


## Тёка

Людям хочется иногда расстаться, чтобы иметь возможность тосковать, ждать и радоваться возвращению. (Эрих Мария Ремарк).
Хочу расставаться с форумом только лишь по причине занятости работой.Спасибо,что дали нам возможность снова обрести дом.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Конец света отменен!!! Ура!!! ВСЕМ СПАСИБОООО!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

> Фуф... И фонари ярче засветили, и снег сильнее заискрился, и дышать свободнее стало!


И опять время стало куда-то деваться...)))
И даже ты, Танюшка, появилась - я тебя тыщщу лет уже не видела...

Марина, Николай - вам самые горячие благодарные объятия и поцелуи во все щёчки!!! :Tender:

----------


## Травка

> 1. В первую очередь хакеры пробиваются через пароли.


Объясните, пожалуйста, кто знает - что этим упырям от нас надо?

----------


## natnice

Огромное-преогромное спасибо за востановленный форум.Здоровья. сил и терпения Николаю и Марине. Спасибо Вам за Ваш труд и за Вашу работу. :Yahoo: Форум помогает творить.

----------


## Курица

В сотый раз пыталась открыть "окно" на форум, и вновь ощущала странное  чувство : горечь потери и почти реальную боль в сердце от несправедливости...и очень сильно верила в то, что где-то там, в совершенно неведомом мне виртуальном пространстве, идет БОЙ-самый настоящий бой за наш уютный дом.Дом, в котором живут мои друзья, о многих из которых (я ловила себя на мысли) я вспоминала эти дни...
Было два свободных вечера, во время которых я всё равно ничего делать не могла...
И-о счастье!!!!!!!!
Автоподпись моя -пусть только она напоминает о том, что было...
Марина, спасибо! И слава умным антихакерам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fashka

Спасибо за ваш профессионализм! Вы  - лучшие! :Aga:

----------


## Lara

"Так, в сказке победило вновь добро, 
Хоть зло коварно было и хитро."



Хочу вместе с Мариной сказать НЕТ концу света и хакерам!

----------


## xom

присоединяюсь к выше сказонному и добавлю: всегда начинаешь ценить, когда, что-то теряешь, в этот раз Слава богу все обошлось, спасибо Марине и Николаю. они у нас - герои!

----------


## prynka

Какое счастье, что всё хорошо закончилось. Спасибо Марине и Николаю. Ура-ура-ура!!!

----------


## Позитиффф

Я очень боюсь сглазить.......  Просто,ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ и СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## olekanova

ОГРОМНОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО МАРИНЕ И НИКОЛАЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fktyjxrf

Мариночка, Николай!!! Низкий поклон и огромная благодарность!!!! Я уже, грешным делом, подумала, что до Нового года форум не откроется. Я хоть и не каждый день туда захожу, но нет его - и на душе неспокойно, А теперь все в порядке!!!!! УРА!

----------


## любаша 76

Марина и Николай! Огромное Вам спасибо!!!

----------


## natascha-sam

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПРОДЕЛАННУЮ РАБОТУ!!!! СКУЧАЛА ПО ФОРУМУ БЕЗУМНО!!!!!ВОТ, ЧТО ЗНАЧИТ ЖИТЬ БЕЗ ФОРУМА И ОБЩЕНИЯ!!!!!!!
СПАСИБО ЕЩЁ РАЗ!!!

----------


## РУСЛАНЫЧ

Хорошо , что все закончилось благополучно!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

И СНОВА ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Слов нет, радость и счастье!!!!!

----------


## white_liliya_

Спасибо Николаю и Марине за восстановление форума, а я уж испугалась, что это у моего браузера какой-то глюк, что не пускал на сайт вообще (.

----------


## Лариса12

Очень волновалась за Вас, Марина, Ваших сподвижников и наш творческий форум. Верила в ваши бойцовские качества, ваши знания.Вы делаете очень большое благородное дело.Благодаря вам пользователи разных специальностей имеют возможность творчески работать, прикоснуться к опыту талантливейших специалистов, невзирая на географию, а также   делиться с другими своими наработками , что бывает проблемно у творческих людей, а так  важно в нашем мире. Хочется поблагодарить Ввс за доброжелательную атмосферу на форуме, уважмтельность и внимание ко всем.

----------


## sima

Какое счастье, что нам вернули ДОМ, ДРУЗЕЙ, РАДОСТЬ ОБЩЕНИЯ!!!!!
Спасибо за это счастье всем неравнодушным, и, в первую очередь, Марине и Николаю!
[IMG]http://s19.******info/865626799133d5d28e8ebdcf7ca6df0e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Н@т@ли

*Марина и Николай*, огромное Вам спасибо за ваш труд, работу над восстановлением такого СОКРОВИЩА - нашего форума!!! Вы - МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Я очень переживала, что всё пропало, ведь все форумчане столько в него вложили - свои мысли, идеи, наработки, свою любовь, многие нашли здесь друзей!!! Хорошо, что всё закончилось благополучно. Удачи всем!!! :Victory:

----------


## KAlinchik

Мариш! Николай!
просто низкий поклон!
к сожелению, слово " СПАСИБО!" не может передать весь спектр чувств и эмоций, безграничной благодарности за поддержку и восстановление нашего дома!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Марина и Николай,два дня "держали кулачки".Верили что всё будет хорошо.Анатольевна подтверждала каждый день это.Первый вопрос "с утра"-" как там?Не открыли..когда ж.."Зато сразу понимаешь как это важно,что у нас есть наш дом.Наш форум.Ребята спасибо вам.Главное мы вместе.И нам ничего не страшно.У нас есть Ин-ку!

----------


## Мартын

*Марина и Николай! Огромное Вам СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Оля 77777

Искренняя благодарность Марине и Николаю!
УРА! Мы снова вместе!

----------


## olga-inku

УРА!!! Кошмар закончился!!!!!По другому и должно было и быть.СПАСИБО, что ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!

----------


## Lyudochka

Марина,  Николай, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за спасение нашего общего дома!!! ура! мы снова вместе!!!!  наш форум уникален... он стал частью жизни каждого из нас... хочется пожелать мира, любви, добра и радости всем!!! с Наступающим Новым годом!!! и пускай в новом году у нас все будет хорошо!!!

----------


## Жужу 67

Ура! Спасибо большое! Добро побеждает зло.

----------


## GilyMari

Я тоже безумна рада, что все наладилось, действительно, без форума сейчас жизнь останавливается, как-будто домой не пускали.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

А я, честно скажу, так испугалась, что даже Мариночке на электронный адрес написала. Думала конец. Ан, нееееееет!! Я без вас погибну! Спасибочки. :Vah:

----------


## Валентина М



----------


## mara400

Огромное спасибо, что "конец света" на форуме НЕ СОСТОЯЛСЯ!
С каждым таким испытанием мы становимся ближе и сильнее! А МАРИНА и НИКОЛАЙ еще и опытнее.
СО ВТОРЫМ РОЖДЕНИЕМ НАС!

----------


## Леонора

Марина и Николай! Спасибо огромное за все, что вы для нас сделали, за спасение нашего родного, любимого форума, жизни без которого мы уже не представляем. Вы вернули счастье и радость в наши дома!!!!!!!!! Низкий вам поклон!!!!

----------


## DjMalysh

Спасибо огромное! Сама программист и админ баз данных, так что все это не раз прочувствовала на своей шкуре.
Но зато какой кайф, когда ты выруливаешь ситуацию и чувствуешь себя просто  "монстром"! Молодцы ребята, так держать!!!

----------


## Лунная ночь

Марина и Николай!  Молодцы!!!

----------


## говорушка

МАРИНА,НИКОЛАЙ _НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ТУ НЕЛЕГКУЮ РАБОТУ ,КОТОРУЮ ВЫ ПРОВЕЛИ ВО СПАСЕНИЕ РАБОТЫ ФОРУМА.

----------


## T@ne4k@

Как я рада, что можно вновь зайти на форум!...Я недавно попала сюда и зарегистрировалась. Ничего не могла понять - почему же меня не пускают?( я ещё начинающая - чайник). Представляю, как же было "старожилам" без любимого форума!? Ураааааааа! Теперь всё работает! Спасибо!

----------


## Елена Огонёк

Ия, Ия,Ия того же мнения! Мариночка Коля СПАСИБО!!!!Вы лучшие!

----------


## Натуля

Я хоть и не часто посещаю форум, а испугалась... думаю, ой ой как же так? как же теперь ведУшки-тамадУшки без общения, без помощи...
Марина, Николай СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ, что позволили нам и мне лично быть снова с Вами!!!   

Это Вам    [IMG]http://s15.******info/a13ae9163431d33b8aeca172f2cfab72.gif[/IMG]

----------


## леся r

Спасибо всем большое!Ура что мы опять  вместе!

----------


## Тяка

Ура-а-а-а!!!!!!!!!!!!  Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Мара15

Спасибо!!! 1000000 раз!!! хорошо что опять вместе! :Vah:

----------


## masya720071

Я так счастлива что мы снова вместе, что аж расплакалась.... СПАСИБО ВСЕМ КТО ПОМОГ ВОССТАНОВИТЬ САЙТ!!! Низкий поклон ВАМ.

----------


## Kescha

*Мы опятъ вместе!!!!
Спасибо болъшое Марина и Николай за возвращение и спасение
нашего родного дома.*

----------


## calina

очень рада, что наконец-то открылись дверцы нашей избушки- инкушки, очень не хватало  в эти дни  общения, новостей, общения. Уже даже испугалась. Но всё , слава богу и неравнодушным людям, хорошо! Будем жить!!!

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Вот, все отлично. Все собираются на родном форуме. Просто когда зайти не смогла - было ощущение, что отключили электричество. Спасибо огромное, Марина, Николай! Вы не только даете возможность нам быть информированными, но настроение, то которое мы получаем с форума - это тоже ваша заслуга!!!

----------


## Leelya

Уррррррррррррааааааааааааа!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Наш любимый форум вернулся!!!!! :Tender:  Спасибо, Спасибо, Спасибо  Вам Приогромное!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## нинчик

огромное спасибо

----------


## muson521

В конец света не верю!  А вот закрытие форума - конец света. Чтоб им (хакерам)  пусто было!  Говорят, что мы музыканты сродни ведьмам.
muson521

----------


## VITA786

Как здорово,что все мы здесь сегодня собрались!!! Ура.ребята!!! Спасибо большое Николаю и Марине за такую неоценимую помощь!!!

----------


## romada

уже не представляю жизни без сайта.Николай прямо как волшебник.......начинаешь верить в чудеса)))))))помощь как раз к аналогичному празднику.ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО. очень рада всех видеть и читать.

----------


## Katerinka

Спасибо, за возрождение нашего прекрасного форума!!!! УРА!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Lenochka121212

Мариночка и Николай  спасибо вам большущее.Без форума ,как без рук.Очень рады!!!Ура!!!!!!

----------


## Кума

Николаю и Марине огромное спасибо! И громогласное УРА! УРА! УРА!

----------


## Pashavna

Благодарю вас за ваше умение! Спасибо!

----------


## Наталія а

Я також хочу 1000 разів подякувати РЯТІВНИКАМ нашого форуму!!! ВЕЛИКЕ - ПРЕВЕЛИКЕ - ПРЕВЕЛИКЕ ДЯКУЮ!!! Особисто я живу далеко від "цивілізації", де можна купити будь-яку літературу, чи диск... і інструменту в садочку нема, і я - не спеціаліст в даній області... Але дуже хочеться, щоб дітки співали гарні, нові пісні, проводилися свята за новими сценаріями, з новими сюрпризними моментами... Я дякуючи ФОРУМУ маю роботу!!! І вона мені подобається. ДЯКУЮ ВАМ!!!

----------


## нонна

Мариночка и Николай! Спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ за восстановление и поддержание форума! Вы делаете очень-очень  нужное дело. Большая вам благодарность!

----------


## galatea681

От всего сердца благодарю вас Мариночка и Николай, за то что вы для нас делаете. Без форума уже не мыслю даже. Я заболела когда узнали что его взломали, это катастрофа!!

----------


## Inna2808

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Виктория Очень Добрая

Наконец-то форум снова работает!!! Огромное спасибо Марина и Николай!!!  Низкий вам поклон!!!!

----------


## Крымуша

Мариночка, какие же вы молодцы с Николаем! Спасибо, просто огромное спасибище от тех кого форум вытаскивает из глубокой хандры и дает надежду на то, что все будет хорошо!!!! ))))  :Yes4:

----------


## КРАСОТКА

На самом деле начинаешь понимать какой же для меня стал родным этот форум, когда не можешь ничего и ничем помочь ему. Скучала, тосковала. Люблю даже просто читать информацию, переписку девочек, ну и конечно чего - нибудь полезного для себя покачать! Какие Вы Марина с Николаем замечательные и конечно же умные люди, с хакерами борется весь мир, а вы сделали их!!! Спасибо!!! С уважением и любовью, НАТАЛИ!  :Mr47 04:

----------


## svetlana_50

Спасибо большое, Марина и Николай, за спасённый форум. Поняла, что  без него плохо.

----------


## ira echo

огромное спасибо! Здорово, что столько вы объединили столько людей близких по духу!

----------


## Завклуб

Спасибо все ОГРОМНОЕ! Просто вернули к жизни - не представляю как бы без вас справляться стала.... УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skripka666

Марина  и  Николай,  спасибо  за  то,   что  ВЫ  были,  есть  и БУДЕТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ирина-23

Мариночка, Николай! Огромнейшее Вам спасибо за титаническую проделанную работу! Без нашего форума , как без воздуха, уже ни жить и не дышать. Вы не представляете, как я расстроилась, потому что уже не представляю себя без форума. И какова моя радость сейчас. Слава богу, что всё обошлось. Ура! Ура! Ура!

----------


## svetlana1986

Огромное спасибо Марине и Николаю за возможность вновь быть на отличнейшем форуме! Как я без него жила. Ура. :Tender:

----------


## alenuka

Все громко крикнем мы УРАААААА! и Новый пост готовый. Марина, Коля!!!!! Пьем за ВАС , ЖИВИ наш форум, будь ЗДОРОВЫМ)))))))

----------


## lenik

*Мариночка, Николай! СПАСИБИЩЕ  за форум!!!  Вы- лучшие!!!*

----------


## Абюл45

Мариночка и Николай, НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН, что смогли сохранить и отстоять наш всеми любимый форум!!!!! ВЫ ПРОСТО - МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------


## BESElka

Я верила, что всё будет хорошо! Ведь хорошее всегда побеждает!
Маришка, Николай, огромное человеческое вам спасибо! УРРА! Мы снова вместе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nata66

Большое спасибо за спасение форума!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## www наталья

Огромное  человеческое спасибо Марине и Николаю, без форума я словно слепой котёнок - а здесь я чувствую себя частичкой   дружной, творческой семьи, которая готова всегда прийти на помощь. Всех с наступающим Новым годом - и пусть дорога хакеров в следующем году обходит наш форум стороной!

----------


## iulcha

Спасибо Вам огромнейшее за спасение НАШЕГО ЛЮБИМОГО форума! Низкий поклон и безграничная благодарность. Ура! Мы снова вместе!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## olesya 35

Ура!! Форум работает! Спасибо.что мы вместе!!!

----------


## Sashulik

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО !!!!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

Марина, Николай спасибо за успешно пережитый конец света! Успехов!!! С уважением и благодарностью к Вам...................................

----------


## Lapsik 061

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, КТО СПАС НАШ ФОРУМ. За эти дни я поняла, что без форума уже не могу! Ура, мы опять вместе!!!!!! :WhiteVoid 1:

----------


## MariGri

Это  действительно был   конец света!!! Просто какой-то кошмар! Благодарность нашим СПАСИТЕЛЯМ!!!

----------


## гузель галиева

> Ура! Все вернулось на круги своя! Я очень скучала! 
> Марина, Николай, спасибо огромное!!!
> Как же мне не хватало любимого форума!


Ура! Я так рада за наш форум! Спасибо, Николай!!! Нам всем так не хватало общения!!!

----------


## Марина 66

*Марина и Николай -*

----------


## фишка

Огромное всем спасибо!!!

----------


## ladut

Огромное спасибо, что спасли форум!!!! молодцы

----------


## Leli&hna

Абсолютно, абсолютно присоединяюсь ко всему сказанному и к словам благодарности! Помимо того, что здесь черпаешь кучу материала, хочется своим поделиться. И именно с теми, кому это нужно. Так приятно знать, что написанное тобой не будет пылиться где-нибудь на полке, а порадует ещё много людей. Марина и Николай! Удачи в наступающем году и крепкого здоровья.

----------


## Natali_T

Как хорошо, когда двери дома открыты! А дом полон родными и близкими друзьями!
Марина, Николай! Спасибо вам за проделанную работу!

----------


## Пяточкина

В очередной раз убеждаюсь, что форум - клуб единомышленников и профессионалов! спасибо вам за то, что двери домика вновь открыты!

----------


## Lara14

Присоединяюсь ко всем словам благодарности!!!
Тут некогда спать и поесть перед НГ, а вам пришлось такую махину ОТРЕМОНТИРОВАТЬ и ЗАПУСТИТЬ!!! :Yahoo: .
Спасибо!

----------


## ТаРо

Спасибо, что все восстановлено. А то было очень жаль. Только зарегистрировалась - и на тебе!

----------


## Евгения 71

Всем,всем здравствуйте,очень соскучилась,давно не была по причине тех же хаккеров,в мой комп запустили троян,муж еле его спас,ну пока со своим компом разделалась,тут вот что оказывается на форуме творится,почти то же самое,куда бы этих хакеров с их программами вирусными послать подальше,а вирусы какие придумывают хитрые,даже не знаешь,где их цепляешь...Кошмар,вот дожили...Ну очень очень рада,что Марина и Николай восстановили,спасибо им огромное!  :Yahoo:

----------


## minuasowki

Присоединяюсь ко всем словам спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## Dzvino4ok3



----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Большое спасибо за форум и наилучшие пожелания в Новом году!!!

----------


## MarinaMi

_МАРИША!!! СПАСИБО ЗА УЮТНЫЙ ДОБРЫЙ ДОМ! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!_

----------


## Наталья-42

А мы не сомневались в том, что всё будет хорошо!!! ПРЕОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ спасибо всем, всем, всем.....!!!!!!!! С Новым годом, друзья!

----------


## вера денисенко

> на форуме творится,почти то же самое,куда бы этих хакеров с их программами вирусными послать подальше,а вирусы какие придумывают хитрые,даже не знаешь,где их цепляешь.


я в прошлом году с лета не могла попасть на форум....потом переустановила операционную систему...очень скучала по форуму...теперь слава богу хорошо)))) Огромное спасибо Марине и Николаю за их труд!!!С наступившим вас 2013 годом!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

вы, наверное, заметили, что пропала функция СПАСИБО.
Спасибки пока отключены, т.к. этот скрип имеет много дыр, через которые есть вероятность входа хакеру. Он ведь так и не успокоился, заходит через день и ищет новые пути входа в базу данных. Если ставить на чашу весов- защиту форума от проникновения злобных гоблинов- хакеров и спасибки- я на первое место ставлю защиту. Поверьте, мы ищем возможность восстановления функции благодарности, но пока  все они очень ненадежные и дырявые ...

----------


## Курица

> Спасибки пока отключены, т.к. этот скрип имеет много дыр, через которые есть вероятность входа хакеру. Он ведь так и не успокоился, заходит через день и ищет новые пути входа в базу данных.


Спасибо за ответ, и -особенно- за  то, что вы на страже,Марин.
 А сказать СПАСИБО можно нажатием 7 клавиш, ручки не отвалятся,главное-мы вместе! :Victory:

----------


## Евгения 71

> Спасибки пока отключены, т.к. этот скрип имеет много дыр,


А давайте спасибки смайликом каким-нибудь позитивным отвечать,вот и всё,раз такое дело,так лучше спасти наш форум.

----------


## Раисса

Марина и Николай, спасибо огромное! Все отнеслись с пониманием, с пониманием относимся и к отсутствию "спасибок" - мера временная и не смертельная, ЛИШЬ БЫ ФОРУМ ЖИЛ!!!

----------


## Раисса

> А давайте спасибки смайликом каким-нибудь позитивным отвечать


....А как? Ведь в чужое сообщение его не вставишь:)))))))

----------


## mar-shall

> Марина и Николай, спасибо огромное! Все отнеслись с пониманием, с пониманием относимся и к отсутствию "спасибок" - мера временная и не смертельная, ЛИШЬ БЫ ФОРУМ ЖИЛ!!!


Вот, что верно так верно! Без "спасибок" можно обойтись. А вот когда несколько дней форум не работал, так почти как у наркомана, практически ломка была...

----------


## solnet

> вы, наверное, заметили, что пропала функция СПАСИБО.


Марина, огромное спасибо за форум, за восстановленный форум, а "спасибки"... это не главное, привыкнем и без них.

----------


## annuschka

> Спасибки пока отключены, т.к. этот скрип имеет много дыр, через которые есть вероятность входа хакеру. Он ведь так и не успокоился, заходит через день и ищет новые пути входа в базу данных.


Марина, я очень надеюсь, что это были проказы тех, кто хотел ввести мир в заблуждение, т.е. конец света и напугать все население форума.
С новым годом 2013 начинается новый период в жизни каждого  и я надеюсь, что форум станет (как и прежде!)  для нас для всех ДОМОМ, где можно сказать Свое мнение, пожаловаться на что-то, попросить помощи, помочь самому и общаться.  :Aga: общаться, общаться... 
Спасибо форумским ГУРУ за безопасность и опеку!

----------


## www наталья

> Спасибки пока отключены,


Спасибо огромное за разъяснение. Большая благодарность, что Вы всегда  стоите на страже нашего форума от  "захватчиков хакеров". Удачи и здоровья Вам!

----------


## alla-mus

Только сейчас прочитала про отсутствие кнопки "Спасибо". И хочу сказать СПАСИБО, Мариночка, вам, и вашей "команде". Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям и восторгам! С наступившим Новым годом! Всем творческих успехов и радости от общения здесь! 
Прощу прощения за невежество, но не могу не спросить:  черненькая маленькая звездочка в левом нижнем углу - я нажимаю ее вместо "спасибо" - это не то? :Blush2:

----------


## Mazaykina

> черненькая маленькая звездочка в левом нижнем углу -


Это значок репутации, которую ты можешь ставить тем, чьи сообщения тебе понравились или не понравились.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Уже несколько раз встречала упоминание о спасибках про какие то* 7 клавишей???Пожалуйста расскажите подробнее,это как???*

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> пропала функция СПАСИБО


Фу-ты, ну-ты, палки гнуты.... Делов-то...




> сли ставить на чашу весов- защиту форума от проникновения злобных гоблинов- хакеров и спасибки- я на первое место ставлю защиту.


Мариночка - респект за огромную работу и тебе, и Николаю....
Вы же прекрасно понимаете, что без форума нам просто нельзя... 
Я, к примеру, за два года полностью изменилась благодаря форуму: теперь у меня есть свой, особенный стиль, я с трепетом, а не со страхом отношусь к критике, потому что лучше услышать критику от профессионала и извлечь из неё уроки, чем получить кучу негативных отзывов от клиентов... А всего этого можно лишиться, потеряв наш форум... Страшно представить такое даже в самом кошмарном сне.....

----------


## Наташкин

> 7 клавишей???Пожалуйста расскажите подробнее,это как???


на клавиатуре...СПАСИБО!!!  :Grin:

----------


## нутя

> Поверьте, мы ищем возможность восстановления функции благодарности, но пока все они очень ненадежные и дырявые ...


СПАСИБО огромнейшее  за Ваш труд, за защиту нашего любимого форума!!!! Ведь без вас всех, милые девочки, просто уже не возможно быть.... СПАСИБО, ещё раз!!!!! Я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем добрым словам!

----------


## Тиса

Огромная благодарность создателям Форума, его защитникам! Наверно, выражу общее мнение:

Время разделилось на "До форума" и "После" :Smile3:

----------

